# FS: 12" Indo Tiger



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I am currently asking $200 obo for this fish.

I've had this fish since he(?) was:









That was, oh 4 or so years ago. He started in a 90g with some Charming Phoenix, an albino bichir and some random other fish. His glory was when he decided to eat pellets finally, after a year of troublesome eating habits, trying a massivore for the first time. This was in part, I believe, to having recently added a much larger RTG Arowana to the tank. He quickly grew to 6-8" after that and still continues to grow steadily.

He'll eat as many as 16+ massivores in a feeding if you give it to him. I don't recommend this kind of dosing, instead feeding 8-12 and maybe a midnight snack from time to time. I don't like to feed other sources of food, as he'll often decide not to eat pellets until a week or two of starvation again...

Anyway, I wanted to post him for $300 and hope for $250. However, this fish isn't perfect. A few years ago he developed a bump in his head:










I was told then and there by every source I spoke to... "Your fish has datnoid disease. He'll be dead in a few days" And then he didn't die. The bump grew and grew, until one day it exploded and left a crater of a hole in his head. After 6 or so months, the hole had completely filled in.

Now from time to time, a small hole appears in his head. It used to make me feel sick, and like he was going to die on me.. but he never did! In fact, when I had my MASS fish die off back in December 2010, he remained alive, whilst almost all my phoenix, and another tiger, died due to an ammonia spike. Well the hole hasn't shown in about 8 months now. That's not to say it could happen again, but I want any buyer to know beforehand, as it would be dishonest to not mention it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/user/sygoomei

The vid above is the most recent footage I have. The date says 2008, but it's actually December 2010. I'm attempting to put together a better, closer look at him, but my $10 mini camera can only do so much! There are other videos under my older BCA name Sygoomei in youtube.

Anyway, as said, wanted to go for $300, hoping for $250, but I'm firm at $200. Despite whatever it is that opens the hole from time to time, he's a healthy strong IT that eats as many pellets as you'll give him--though he knows when to stop.

Pax,
Damien


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Heh, so I came back to this post this morning and realised that I hadn't actually posted any decent pictures or videos of this fish!

These are some older pics and a BRAND new video!

YouTube - Tu'Big the Indo Tiger


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

6 day, 5th page bump. This fish is currently in a 150g by himself.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen this guy in person.
It's big and pretty. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

4 day 3rd page bump. This fish is still looking for a happy home!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

My daily allowance!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

My daily allowance + an update to obo, though I'm only willing to go so low...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

pm'd you Tu'Big ...


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Tu'Big is still in search of a new home.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

So I thought I'd update that there are some specific types of trades I may consider. However, because this is a predator, it seems unlikely that someone will have small tetras, etc and predators. At least, I haven't known many that dealt in both.

I'm in search of Denisoni Barbs, German Blue Rams, Cardinal Tetras and Cories. Now I mean, what I'm really in search of are some Denisoni's. So some Denisoni's and some cash would be ideal if possible.

The fellow above wanted a trade, but for other predators, so it was not a case of low balling--just not for fish I want to deal in anymore.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a potential buyer. They were supposed to get back to me yesterday and didn't. It's definitely still available to them, but the weekend has come and everyone has a chance once again.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yup didnt get a job this week, still on the hunt..

someone please buy this dat. it will be a very nice pick up!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Still looking for a home!


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

2 day bump.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Nearing 4 week bump with only 2 replies for trades for other predators...


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

maybe you can try lowering the price... 250 for it... :S


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm not even asking $250. I'm asking $200.


----------



## Tu'Big (Sep 9, 2010)

Weekend bump


----------

